# New Stallion! Aloha Acres Amir Or IC a beautiful Prince son !



## Miniequine (Nov 12, 2010)

*So excited to announce!! We have a new boy here for a while.. Thank You Toni !!!*

*and Stacy for producing Prince... who just takes my breath away!!!*

* *

*Aloha Acres Amir Or IC, a son of Prince... I fell in love with him the first time I saw him.... is here to date my mares for a while. *

*We are hoping for 4 or 5 Princlings next year!!*

*Really hoping for a nice colt.*

* *

*Amir has been here for a bit,, and I just LOVE him. He is a teddy bear...so sweet *




*)*

*He fits right in..and gets along with everybody.*

* *

*He is lab tested Buckskin Roan, red & black carrier, he can produce a rainbow of colors too.*

*Here he is from 2009 and a couple "hairy shots" to show the drastic difference in color! *

* *

*The new mare.. should be here next week... so dont' want to jinx it by announcing her yet....*

*but SO excited to be getting her!!!!!!!!! *

* *

****Added.. here is Amir's date list:*

* *

*Semi ~ World Champion producer*

*Maggie~ Magic Man daughter -World Champ Sire*

*Derby~World GRAND Champ Sire-*

*Zeva~World Champ Sire, Dam & Sister*

*Panda~World Champ Sire*

**new mare.... 2009 AMHR Horse of the Year *

* *

*if all goes well,,, it should be fun!!! *










* *


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Nov 12, 2010)

He is just beautiful


----------



## Jill (Nov 12, 2010)

Congratulations, Sandy!!!


----------



## Rebecca (Nov 12, 2010)

Woohooo! Congratulations Sandy! Can't wait to see the pretty babies.








Becca


----------



## REO (Nov 12, 2010)

MMmMmMmMMm GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Reble (Nov 12, 2010)

Very Nice Congratulations


----------



## rimmerpaints (Nov 12, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Cavallini Farms (Nov 12, 2010)

Beautiful boy, and fantastic pictures


----------



## wildoak (Nov 12, 2010)

Wow, just gorgeous! His pedigree is written all over him!





Jan


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Nov 12, 2010)

Wow! Even with the extra hair he looks _awesome_!


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Nov 12, 2010)

Oooohhh lucky you!

I have to say, my favorite picture is the one of him next to the drafts, LOL.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Nov 12, 2010)

_GORGEOUS.... Can't wait to see what he'll produce with your mares._


----------



## ohmt (Nov 12, 2010)

EEEEEEEK! Having a Prince son is a dream of mine...congrats to you from a very big admirer!!





Now, tell us more about your new mare?


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 12, 2010)

Congratulations! He is beautiful and you have so many lovely mares, it has to be a winning combination!


----------



## Miniequine (Nov 13, 2010)

) thanks .. can you tell we are excited here?!

Can't wait


----------



## SampleMM (Nov 13, 2010)

Congratulations Sandy, I bet you are excited.


----------



## mmmorgans (Nov 13, 2010)

Gorgeous - and you will have some outstanding foals next year - WOW!!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 13, 2010)

wow handsome guy


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 13, 2010)

Now that is a lovely lovely horse!!! I was caught off guard by the picture of him next to the fence with the drafts. LOL, I thought he was a model and my mind kept trying to make the big guys into minis. Your little man is just too perfect.


----------



## Timeless (Nov 13, 2010)

Congratulations!

Can't wait to meet him and all his girlfriends.


----------



## Lost Spoke Ranch (Nov 13, 2010)

Wow Sandy, they are both incredible looking!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!

Dawn


----------



## muffntuf (Nov 13, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Aristocratic Minis (Nov 13, 2010)

Congratulations on your new horses


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 13, 2010)

Congratulations!!! And just WOW, thinking about those potential foals (and all those possible pintos!)


----------



## shadowsmystictopaz (Nov 14, 2010)

does he got appy in him one photo with the wollies on shows some white on his rump so i wanted to ask


----------



## Miniequine (Nov 14, 2010)

shadowsmystictopaz said:


> does he got appy in him one photo with the wollies on shows some white on his rump so i wanted to ask



Hi. Thanks everybody .. I am so excited!!! I just love Amir. He belongs to Toni Reece and will be returning to her in the spring. It will be hard to let him go.

He had a bath and was still a little wet in the photo.. his hair was all roughed up. He is a roan,, if you part his coat.. it is full of roan.. white! Very cool color. And he has the cutest little cowlicks on his face.. he just loves attention


----------



## Tami (Nov 14, 2010)

Good gravy Sandy, you are going to have some AWESOME foals......Congrats on your loaner boy, I can't wait to see your babies....or your new mare!!!


----------



## Miniequine (Nov 14, 2010)

Timeless said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Can't wait to meet him and all his girlfriends.


Hey Lynn,,, Can't wait either



) Hope it is Good news



)))


----------



## MountainMeadows (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi Sandy

I am so glad that Amir and you are having fun -- as you know, I love Prince and all his Princlings -- they are so much fun - sensitive, precious, playful and very easily have their feeling hurt and then they pout. Yesterday Prince was in rare form and really putting on a show - which turned into playing in a muddy puddle of goo - so now I have a mudball! Antar was just getting into as much trouble as possible - he had a long piece of blackberry vine that he was running all over the place with shaking his head and whacking Tali with it - crazy colt!








Welcome to the family (((( Hugs )))

Stac


----------



## Miniequine (Nov 15, 2010)

MountainMeadows said:


> Hi Sandy
> 
> I am so glad that Amir and you are having fun -- as you know, I love Prince and all his Princlings -- they are so much fun - sensitive, precious, playful and very easily have their feeling hurt and then they pout. Yesterday Prince was in rare form and really putting on a show - which turned into playing in a muddy puddle of goo - so now I have a mudball! Antar was just getting into as much trouble as possible - he had a long piece of blackberry vine that he was running all over the place with shaking his head and whacking Tali with it - crazy colt!
> 
> ...


Hey Stac ")

I will NEVER forget seeing Prince on that stage in Texas. **Goosebumps**

You are so right about your Princling here. I just love him to pieces. He's sorta between a colt and a big boy... and can be very funny.. and he is soooo sweet. he alternates between running around playing then starts strutting... sounds like he comes by that naturally!

He does have all the girls attention!





You will be one of the first to know about any babies!

~Sandy


----------



## Tab (Nov 17, 2010)

How pretty. Love the natural pics too!


----------

